# Ovulated this cycle!



## Peony18 (Jan 22, 2019)

The last couple of weeks have been so up and down. I have PCOS so my cycles are really irregular and some cycles are annovulatory. We’re still TTC naturally at the moment. Anyway, I actually ovulated this month (shown by increase in BBT and I also had really sharp ovulation pains). I’m nearly at the end of my TWW (going to test on Sunday morning if my period hasn’t arrived by then) but finding it really hard to wait until then! And I’m also symptom spotting like crazy. I had quite bad cramps one evening this week which I thought might be implantation cramps and I’ve also had nausea and sore boobs although I know they can just be nothing. My hopes are so high but at the same time I’m trying to prepare myself for disappointment. Any tips on surviving the TWW?


----------

